# Emotiva X-Ref 12 DSP Discussion Thread



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8913&w=s[/img]*Emotiva XREF-12 DSP Discussion Thread*

*For the Full Review Click Here!*





*Rasco's wrap:*
Since first receiving the unit from Emotiva, I have spent a lot of time tweaking and changing things trying to get a feel for where this unit fits in and I think I have finally pinpointed it. Based on what I have seen and heard and measured, The XREF-12 is the most dynamic subwoofer in the sub $800 market at this time. Now, that does not mean that it produces the deepest bass nor does it mean it produces the smoothest bass for music or most impactful for movies. What it does do, in my opinion, is give the listener the most ‘complete’ bass experience in an incredibly elegant package. 

That being said, there are a couple of things that I should point out that may not appeal to some of our more hardcore bassheads on the forum. First, as mentioned above, the unit does not produce overwhelmingly deep bass and by that I mean the sub 20Hz area. Second, I would not recommend a single unit for large home theaters. I would however recommend a dual or even quad setup. 

The bass that the XREF-12 produces can range from impactful and RUDE to exquisite with a quick adjustment. The quality of the bass is as perfect as I have heard in this class and the overall performance, coupled with this elegant design, will make it easy for me to recommend to about 90% of the general inquiries I receive. 

The DSP feature takes a bit to get used to turning on, unless you remember to connect the trigger that will provide instant on of the feature and the movie mode provides a perfect ‘bump’ in the volume to add that impactful bass to your movie experience. Sadly, now that I have gotten used to using the DSP, it is going to be extremely difficult going back to the way it was…

Please feel free to discuss below!

*For the Full Review Click Here!*


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I would LOVE to hear this sub in my room!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review Dale! :T

As Gary said, I would also love to give this one a go - especially in my living room system where I do not care as much about earth-shaking bass.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

It is an incredibly well rounded sub and the construction and footprint really impressed me. It's perfect for a living room/second system setup.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the review Dale.

I wonder how this stacks up against the Rumba 12.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Ah, that would be a good comparison indeed!


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

It was nice to read your review. I'll have to give a thought to Emotiva when I get my next Sub.


----------



## DaveH1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Great review, thank you.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Infrasonic said:


> I wonder how this stacks up against the Rumba 12.


I still have the Rumba 12, so if someone wants to send me the XRef I may be able to answer that question for you...


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks Dale, good review. I like the two Emo's that I have, they really work well in a stereo pair. Not the lowest players in the market, but they are pretty tuneful.


----------



## PEBBS673 (Sep 10, 2012)

I see that you reviewed both the Emotiva X-Ref 12 DSP and the SVS PC12-NSD, thanks for the reviews :wave:. In sound and bass quality, which subwoofer did you prefer.
I would like to pair one of these to a HK AVR 3600.


----------



## monkumonku (Apr 1, 2010)

I have dual Xref subs, one 10" and one 12" and am very happy with them. They are just as described in the review - excellent, solid quality. I find them to be very articulate. Notes are clean, distinct and smooth and also have good tactile feel. I'm really happy I purchased them.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

It was a nice sub.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds like it would be a perfect sub for music - since it lacks a little 20hz oompf.

Too bad I don't need more subs, I'd love to try out the Emotiva subs first hand. Wonder if they get demo'd at Emofest? Going to try to make it there next year.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Emofest would be a lot of fun to attend. I think the XRef is a great little sub for music and performs well for movies to. It's not going to be something that will shake the foundation but it provides some really nice quality bass.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Any idea on the dates for Emofest?


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

I am considering 4 of these for 1 room. This brings up two questions. It sounds like you have to physically turn them on and select the mode each time you use them? This could be annoying with 4 no?

My purpose is home theater would you expect that having 4 would help the low end softness around 20hrz?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> My purpose is home theater would you expect that having 4 would help the low end softness around 20hrz?


IIRC, the roll-off below 30Hz is pretty steep, so while 4 of them would boost the output at 20Hz, it would still be considerably lower than the output in the rest of the sub's range.

For the cost of four X-Ref 12s (~$2,400, at their current sale price), you can do a LOT better. Some options include:
- dual HSU VTF-15Hs
- dual PSA XS30s
- dual Rythmik FV15s
- quad SVS PB-1000s


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

wheatenterrier said:


> I am considering 4 of these for 1 room. This brings up two questions. It sounds like you have to physically turn them on and select the mode each time you use them? This could be annoying with 4 no?
> 
> My purpose is home theater would you expect that having 4 would help the low end softness around 20hrz?


It would, but as Eljay mentioned, there are some better options for achieving it and it would give you a much deeper response. I really like the ideas of dual PSA XS30's. You would never need more than that.

http://www.powersoundaudio.com/collections/power-x/products/xs30


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

eljay said:


> For the cost of four X-Ref 12s (~$2,400, at their current sale price), you can do a LOT better. Some options include:
> - dual HSU VTF-15Hs
> - dual PSA XS30s
> - dual Rythmik FV15s
> - quad SVS PB-1000s


Most of those are on my short list. With the dual vtf and quad pb1000 near the top because both options are at 2k. I guess this puts the emotivas lower on the list for my situation. They sure look like great sub though.
Also on my list on pb13 ultra. But I really like the idea of multiple subs for my large weird room.


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

Great ideas I thought the xs30 was more expensive. 2 of those might be the way to go! Especially since the price includes shipping. 

Just the thought of 4 x 15 drivers gets me excited


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

wheatenterrier said:


> Great ideas I thought the xs30 was more expensive. 2 of those might be the way to go! Especially since the price includes shipping.
> 
> Just the thought of 4 x 15 drivers gets me excited


CRAZY EXCITED! I can't imagine what that would be like! Well, besides insanely AWESOME!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

FYI, and according to Tom Vodhanel on AnotherVerypopularforumSite, the pre-order discount is set to expire within roughly the next week. For anyone considering a purchase of an XS30 (or multiples thereof), don't miss out on the $100-per-unit discount while you still can!


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm calling them tomorrow. I thought it would take much longer for me to make a decision but bam! There it is. I really don't have any reservations about ordering up two xs30 subs.


----------

